# Kabobs



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 6, 2011)

Been thinking about attempting to cook some kabobs bit not exactly sure how to go about doing them. Anyone have any recipes for them? I'd greatly appreciate them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning Jessica...I had Pork Tenderloin K-Bobs yesterday. I prefer the metal K-Bobs sticks/holders.. but the wooden ones will work just fine..Remember to soak them awhile first...You can put anything you like on the K-Bobs, but we usually limit it to the meat, fresh pineapple chunks, bell pepper, Vidalia onions, mushrooms, and large cherry tomatoes...Yellow Squash, and Zucchini are two other options..I grill them over a moderate hot fire...turning often so as not to burn the vegetables to much..I check the pork with a thermometer looking for 145 degrees. Toward the end of cooking I baste with a mixture of pineapple juice and brown sugar...We like to serve fried rice with them.....HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## BigAL (Jun 6, 2011)

We usually marinade sirloin for k-bobs, just how we always did it when i was a kid.  Now I cook veggies on a separate skewer so they can come off when done, same with the beef.  My marinade usually has the same veggies as what I put on the grill anyway so taste isn't an issue, except for taters.(not a good idea in a marinade for beef)

K-bobs are a "clean out the fridge" meal for us.  Kinda fun too.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure everything is cut close to the same size. This will ensure that everything will be cooked evenly. And cut them fairly large, because some veggies will crack and split open when you push the skewer through. Mushrooms are especially terrible for that.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 6, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yellow Squash, and Zucchini are two other options..



Ohhh... never thought of those on skewers... nice.

@OP > Think in terms of just cooking the meat like you would a steak for flavour and then add big chunky veggies you have on hand. The marinated sirloin sounds good too. I normally just look at the colours and strength of the veg and how it is going to stand up to longer cooking times required for the meat.

Also "Kebob" is one of those cooking terms that has been ravaged and roped over the years by the English, but it actually refers to lamb meat from Middle Eastern heritage. I know my Chef instructor at college was a real stickler for this stuff and many test marks were lost due to common misuse of the term. 

In reality, most cultures have adopted some form of _Kebob_ now as their own, and the proper French term "Brochette" (which is what you are asking recipes for), is just not used as a common term.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2011)

I grill my veggies separate from the meat as they cook at different rates.  You can manage it either way but I find separating them easier for me.

Just about any meat, fish or poultry can be kabob'd.  You can choose to marinate first or brush with a sauce during cooking.  Mix and match veggies to go with the meats.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> *I grill my veggies separate from the meat as they cook at different rates. You can manage it either way but I find separating them easier for me.*
> 
> Just about any meat, fish or poultry can be kabob'd. You can choose to marinate first or brush with a sauce during cooking. Mix and match veggies to go with the meats.


 
And here I thought I was going to be the black sheep and say I don't really like typical meat/veggie kabobs, for just that reason. They sure look nice, but I prefer all meat kabobs.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And here I thought I was going to be the black sheep and say I don't really like typical meat/veggie kabobs, for just that reason. They sure look nice, but I prefer all meat kabobs.




That's what all the outdoor cooks in our Armenian community around Boston did when I was a young cook-in-training.  

Dad would cook Lamb cubes on a metal skewer with one or two single layers of onion in between.  He separately grilled tomatoes, green peppers and onions.  The veggies were done first and handed off to the women to peel them and cut them up while Dad cooked the meat.


----------



## chopper (Jun 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And here I thought I was going to be the black sheep and say I don't really like typical meat/veggie kabobs, for just that reason. They sure look nice, but I prefer all meat kabobs.


 
If I make "all meat" kabobs, I just have to add in a big piece of onion in between each piece for flavor.  If the onion burns, you can throw it away, but usually if the pieces are big enough, the onion is very tasty too when the meat is done!

Towards the end of the cooking time, I add in those all veggie kabobs to end up on the table at the same time!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

Jessica_Morris said:


> Been thinking about attempting to cook some kabobs bit not exactly sure how to go about doing them. Anyone have any recipes for them? I'd greatly appreciate them.



Check out my appetizer for the GCC Four Seasons competition.  I have a recipe there that I think you will like.  But you will have to come up with your own veggies, or fruit to go with the pork for your kabobs.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess the first I would have a question. Do you have meat preference? Different meat would requaire a different cut to use, different marinade, seasoning is probably more of your own choice. 
Pork or white chicken meat really doesn't need marinade, seasoning is enough in my opinion. Beeef ot goat, or lamb is another story. Especiallt beef. Also how fresh the meat makes a huge difference.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 6, 2011)

I find that microwaving the vegetables a little before skewering them really helps them be cooked so they're not raw and still crunchy when the meat is done.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 6, 2011)

I also cook veggies and meats on their own skewers.

I like lamb marinated in red wine/rosemary/lemon/ garlic 
Chicken thighs in plain yogurt/turmeric/paprika/garam masala
Ham and pineapple is ok on the same skewer
pork can marinated like lamb and trastes similar/substituted when left alone long enough.
I like teriyaki for white chicken meat


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 6, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I find that microwaving the vegetables a little before skewering them really helps them be cooked so they're not raw and still crunchy when the meat is done.


 
I will have to try that.Thanks for the tip! I bet it helps them from splitting.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 6, 2011)

I skewer veggies and meat separately as well. And, I really like the metal skewers. Good idea to blanch the veggies first. I'll remember that if I want to serve these to "non-family" folks <g>. Everyone usually gets a skewer of meat/shrimp, a skewer of veggies (or two) per serving. I BBQ'd shrimp using the lime olive oil as part of the marinade awhile back. I posted what I put together and the dipping sauces I made...probably under the flavored olive oil thread...I think PrincessFiona started that thread.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 7, 2011)

I love to do kabobs but sometimes when I don't feel like skewering them I would just use grilling baskets.  I would throw vegis in one basket and meat in another.  It's fast and easy.

As far as skewers I like metal skewers too.  Mine are 3/8" wide flat skewers.  Good thing about them is that meat and vegies will not rotate if you skewer them loosely.

I've also seen people use wire skewers with great success and ease.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2011)

We grill pre cooked sausages get grill marks on them then slice into bite sized pieces put on metal skewer now we add a mushroom, then a good sized  piece of onion. then start over this just one of the  kabobs we make
kades


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

The pork Kabobs sounds really good actually, I don't remember having them myself. I'm going to a BBQ place tonight, I'll try them there. Hope there good. Thanks for the recipe by the way.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2011)

one more vote for separate skewers for meat and veggies for the most part. onion and pineapple go well on the same skewer as meat, however, as they cook quickly.

don't forget about shrimp and fish for kebabs. i like to do the shrimp on two skewers so they don't spin when being turned. also, just split the shell and devein but leave the shell on when grilling. this keeps the shrimp moist and the charred shell adds flavor.
i also cut and skewer chunks of fish or a folded bit of fish just smaller than chunks of adjacent onion or othera veggies so that the fish comes in minimal contact with the grill bars. this helps to prevent the fish from sticking.

boneless chicken thighs are great on a skewer when marinated in turmeric, garlic, cinnamon, cloves, allspice, pepper, cumin, ginger, salt, onions, and paprika.


----------



## dlmomaha (Feb 26, 2012)

r...We like to serve fried rice with them.....HTH
 
Have Fun![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> We always serve fried rice with ours as well-great combination


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2012)

Love swordfish and ahi tuna on the kabobs.  I also enjoy teriyaki beef kabobs.  I make the marinade and slice the beef into strips, against the grain.  Then when they have marinated for a half hour or so, I weave the skewer through the meat strip, lengthwise, alternating with onion chunks, and maybe some sweet red bell pepper.  Other veggies go on other skewers.  Serve with rice.

For another favorite beef kabob, I like to use plain beef, cut into large chunks (inch-wide), and put them on the skewers with whole mushrooms, season all with olive oil, salt, and pepper.  I'll throw some beef fat on the grill with the kabobs to give it all that grilled beef flavor that I so love.

For chicken, sometimes I'll marinate with my Smouldering Chicken marinade, sometimes with a marinade made with onion, soy sauce, ginger, garlic, and pineapple.  I like my chicken in bite-sized chunks on the kabobs, alternating with chunks of pineapple, onion, and bok choy.

Other times, with chicken, I'll dress the chunks with cooking oil, and mix in various herbs such as garlic powder, ginger, salt, pepper (I know, salt and pepper are not herbs), thyme, oregano, sage, cayenne pepper, and a touch of soy sauce.  I let that all sit for a half hour or so, then skewer and put it on the fire.  I serve these kabobs with juicy cole slaw.

Pork gets a sweet treatment with a teriyaki  style marinade, but with brown sugar added, or with a maple based bbq sauce.  Grill until mostly done, and brush with more maple bbq glaze.  Serve with baked beans and corn on the cob.

Chicken is superb cut into strips, and glazed with tropical fruit gazes, with garlic.  These "kabobs" were sold everywhere in Olongapo (sp) in the Phillipines, and in other places I traveled in that same country.  Filipino food was among the best I ate anywhere, ever.

So many things can be done with kabobs wild game, fish, poultry, veggies, etc.

Idea, can anyone come up with a successful take on a frozen desert kabob?  That's my challenge for all of you today.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I did boneless pork chops marinated in a soy, oyster sauce, pepper, and garlic marinade,
Finished with thai sweet and sour.  Was very good.  Sort of a Thai sweet and sour pork.

I got a couple of the wire skewers for Christmas.  They work well.  

I cook alternate meat and onions on skewer.  Veggies done separately, sometimes with pre microwaved bacon strips zig zagged on veggies.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 27, 2012)

Jessica_Morris said:


> Been thinking about attempting to cook some kabobs bit not exactly sure how to go about doing them. Anyone have any recipes for them? I'd greatly appreciate them.


 
Hi, Jessica.  There are many possibilities from salad & appetizers to dessert.  For an all-in-one main dish, cut the protein & veggies in equal small-sized portions so everything cooks evenly.  I use an indoor grill and spray it with nonstick cooking spray or brush with oil. 

Here's a quick and easy example.

*Steak Panzanella Kebobs*
Steak, trimmed of fat & cut into 2" pieces
Cherry tomatoes
Mushrooms
Crusty bread cut into small pieces
olive oil

Alternate pieces of beef, tomatoes, mushrooms and bread on skewers (soak wooden skewers in water for 15 minutes before using to prevent burning). Brush all with olive oil, and season with salt and ground black pepper. Cook/grill for 5 to 7 minutes or until cooked through, turning frequently.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job Cerise.  You did what the op wanted done.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 29, 2012)

*Kebabs with Couscous*

At home, we enjoy our well seasoned the Moroccan style lamb kebabs with couscous and pita, Kalamata olives and a good red wine from time to time. 

We marinate in an Adobo marinade with spices Cumin, garlic, pepper, cilantro, salt, lemon, white wine or sherry, olive oil, chili pep., onion and smoked paprika.  

Pork kebabs are a very Spanish Tapa and they are served on skewers with onion and green pepper and are called Brochetas at uncountable taverns in Spain ... they are served with bread and red wine ... or a beer. 

Interesting post. Thanx, 

Margi Cintrano


----------



## Cerise (Feb 29, 2012)

Easy, peasy.

*Hot Dog/Brat Kabobs*

hot dogs or brats cut in about 1" pieces
green peppers & onions -- cut in about 1" pieces
Barbecue sauce - your favorite
Cheese -- Cheddar, American, etc, sliced
Hot dog buns -- split (& toasted, if desired)

Preheat greased grill to medium heat. Using long skewers, (two, side by side, for each kabob) thread wieners or brats alternately with vegetables on skewers. 

Grill 10 min. or until wieners or brats are heated through and vegetables are crisp-tender, turning and brushing occasionally with barbecue sauce. 

Place cheese in buns; fill with kabobs. Remove skewers. 

Don't forget the mustard. 

Serve with: Corn on the cob, baked beans, potato salad, macaroni salad, ice cream with grilled pineapple rings.

Adapted from Kraft:
"Hot Dog Kabobs recipe"


----------

